
Dropbox: The Linchpin - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/12/17/dropbox-linchpin
======
da_n
I can't imagine anything worse than Apple buying Dropbox. Worst case scenario
is within 3 months Linux and Android support would be dropped, and the whole
app would be redesigned with faux leather and page turn animations. I think
Apple would be incapable of allowing such an open user accessible system, it
seems to go against their DNA. They just need to refine iCloud, make an app
called 'iFiles' or some such so users can actually manage their files, and get
some more servers and better sync tech.

------
therealarmen
iCloud was doomed from inception. Apple simply cannot create a service like
Dropbox due to strategy taxes:

<http://arstechnica.com/staff/2011/03/the-apple-strategy-tax/>

------
indubitably
Scary? If it's not owned by Apple, it's scary?

